

How important are Keywords, alt tags, etc? - thinkingserious
http://davidmoyle.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/how-important-are-keywords-alt-tags-etc/

======
redorb
Links are #1, they build Authority (so actually Authority is #1) (off site
optimization) is all about links, their anchor text and if they are 'no
followed' or not.

Site design alt tags, title tags etc... are #2 .. read here for more ranking
factors... <http://www.seomoz.org/article/search-ranking-factors>

